# Goat crying.



## terrilhb (Feb 4, 2011)

I got a new female goat last sat. She is a yr old today. She was living with around 40 or more other goats. Including her mom. We tried putting her with our 2 billy's. Bad Idea. They fought. So we took her out. Tried just putting 1 in with her. But that seemed to upset her more. So tried the other. No dice. She is close to the boys and can see them. Sometimes she is really calm but mostly she just hollers all the time. It breaks my heart. I don't know what to do for her.  She is not in heat yet been watching. She does not seem to eat alot. She has had all her shots and been wormed.  If I stay with her she is fine. But I can not be with her 24 hrs aday. I don't know what to do.  Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Go get some more girls....she was part of a big herd...shes probally not happy being alone AT ALL.  

When shes in with the boys does she have a safe place to go when they get crazy????

And please explain why you mean by "fight" ???  They may not be fighting...they roughhouse pretty crazy and they may just be excited about thier new friend.  Rutt should be over..I know it is for my guy...sooo..a litle more info on the boys behavior would help.  

Just some advice. Try very hard not to compare human feelings and goats behavoir.  We are very differant animals.  We may think they are fighting but they could just be excited.   So more info would help.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 4, 2011)

We are looking for her some more girls.  The boys were fighting. The bigger one pinned the smaller one against their house and was ramming him. Knocked him to the ground and was hurting him. Had charlie yelling. As long as she is not in with them they just rough house. Thank you for your help.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds to me like the boys are fighting against each other for her.

I agree with Emmett - the best thing to do is sit tight until you can get a few more friends for her.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Ya that sounds like fighting over a girl to me!!!  BOYS!!  UGGGHH!!

I wanted you to explain cuz some people think that their play is fighting and I just wanted to be clear of what we were talking about...

That dynamic wont change then and more does for her is the answer to that.  Glad your looking!!

Best of luck in your search!!!  That just gives you a good reason to get more goats!!!  Lucky you!!!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 4, 2011)

Not to say that you shouldn't be looking for more does (because you can never have too many goats LOL)...but...

It is completely normal for a new goat to be loud, go a little off feed...even if you have a huge herd you've brought it into.  It will last as long as it takes for that individual to settle in.

This is why it's so highly recommended to get 2 goats at a time from the same place...they 'help' each other become comfortable in their new home.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 4, 2011)

Even with her buddy from the same herd, my doe Ariel was obnoxious for the first two weeks.  She is a loud mouth by nature but she became a true screamer!  Normally she has a loud Maaawwwwwwwwww.  But it was an awful BLAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!   I really thought I was going to have to find a new home for her - figured I'd be getting some complaints from those around us.  But she settled down to here normal nubian loud mouth shorthly thereafter.

So I agree, she's going to need a buddy, but needing a buddy might not be all there is to it right now.  She may settle down once she settles in.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. I have put in a phone call to the people we got her from. We knew that goats needed companions from when we got our 1st 2 boys. But the lady we got her from said we could put her right in with the boys and that they would fight a little but it would be ok to have them together.  She seemed to know what she was saying. So I like a goofball listened.  She has not returned my phone call. We have only had goats scince this past June. So I am still learning. I so love my goats.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 4, 2011)

Yup, not all bucks are good at being together when there's a lady involved.  My buck, Rider, for instance, would happily maim another buck over a doe in heat...I know better than to put him in the bachelor pen!

It'll be ok!


----------

